# Is it dangerous to feed Pumpkin long-term?



## heronponie (Sep 27, 2011)

My mom's 14yo cockapoo has been given pure pumpkin for a few days due to some loose stool earlier this week. 

Well he LOVES the stuff and is asking for his food every day (usually quite a picky eater) and his stools are great. On the can it says it's intended for short term use, but I'm wondering... is it dangerous to feed this long-term?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What is he eating beside pumpkin? And was the reason for the loose stool addressed? I think a spoonful daily should be fine, as long as the dog is getting proper nutrition and not ill from the loose stool. It can work the other way and constipate, too....so keep an eye on changes.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would not worry about it for a 14 year old dog. It is not like the dog will have growth issues. But if a younger dog required pumpkin regularly to firm up stool, than I would be looking at a change in regular food, or a medical issue that is causing the problem. 

Is this a pumpkin supplement for dogs, or a can of solid pack pumpkin? I am surprised to hear that the can says for short term use. When I give pumpkin, I just buy a can of solid pack pumpkin and give a tablespoon or two with each meal. Again, the only thing is that if you are going weeks with a stool problem it might be masking a serious issue.


----------



## heronponie (Sep 27, 2011)

Hm, I'm not sure what brand his regular food is, but it's a $$ kibble. Not my top choice but she swears by it. 

He's always had "weak stomach" issues thoughout his life. Vets said he's perfectly healthy for an old guy. To clarify I'm not looking to continue feeding it for his stools; just because he loves it so much. At 14 the main focus with him is staying happy. It's uncertain how long he has left  So I was hoping I can safely top off his dinners with it. 

The can is pure pumpkin, same as you'd buy in a grocery store, but it's my mom so she bought it $$$ from the vet. So it had "dog instructions" on it. I believe it said something like "1 tablespoon per 10lbs of body weight". This dog is 13lbs so I've just been giving him 1 spoon.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think pumpkin long term would do any damage, but am no expert here

When I was making one of my dogs meals, canned pumpkin was definately included and he ate it for probably 3 years on a daily basis..


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

super high amounts long term might be a problem with being high in vitamin A but otherwise just a little bit with dinner to make the old timer happy i dont see any issue with


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think a small amount each day will hurt him. If he's having loose stools, maybe they should look into a different food. Just like humans, some dogs can't handle the same food as they get older.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

A bit for taste s/b fine even fed daily. I have friends that feed it daily b/c they think it's so healthy & their dogs are in great health.


----------

